# [trick] Revealing saved password behind those ******



## victor_rambo (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok geeks, I am no expert or a qualified guy in IT! I just discovered this maipulation when I was playing around with MS Frontpage because I had to build my website.




> I realized this manipulation myself while working with a webpage. This is useful only when the password has been stored using the Wand manager or Password manager. This tutorial requires Opera browser. It may be possible even with IE and Firefox, but I have not thought over it. Probably, saving the source as a different file may work there.
> 
> Open the page into which you want to fill-in your login details(user ID and password). let the page load completely.
> Once page loads completely, press Ctrl +F3 to view the source.
> ...


 
Source:myself 
Also posted it on my blog!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2007)

Good find Rohan


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2007)

duh!!! what kinda tutorial is this ??? whats the use ???
@charan , what good find ??? this is elementary of HTML. we have just changed the password field to text  and that too just on our computer. 
Am I missing something???? I seriously dont understand whats the use and what is "Good find" in it ????

PS:Ok , I just saw that you are new to it. Keep exploring.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

ya there is nothing trick you just change the pass field to text field...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2007)

@~Phenom~ & vaibhavtek .. This is not about just changing the "Password" filed to "Text" field. please do the same trick with IE or Firefox in less than 15 seconds,reload the page and login. 

Editing and reloading the source within Opera ....that was the "Good Find" , I didnt know about this feature of applying the changes to the Source from within Opera.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ I still couldnt get the trick. Am I too dumb to understand the obvious ???


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2007)

@~Phenom~ arre yar.. The main point  what I am speaking is that opera's inbuilt Source editor. You can just edit the source of the page you are viewing and load it immediately. This is not possible (IMO) in firefox and IE.. 
in IE by default you will get just a source in notepad. where as in FF you will get its inbuilt source viewer in which you cannot edit it. 

I am in no way trying to offend you


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

that makes the tutorial a nice one.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2007)

@charan , point taken.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 3, 2007)

Does in work in IE and FF too? Because I thing the file has to ber served from the server and not local disk because URLs are relative and not absolute?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

ya did it work on IE as I am using that.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 5, 2007)

There's a simpler script to do reveal passwords:

Create a bookmark and give the following as the address:

```
javascript:(function(){var s,F,j,f,i; s = ""; F = document.forms; for(j=0; j<F.length; ++j) { f = F[j]; for (i=0; i<f.length; ++i) { if (f[i].type.toLowerCase() == "password") s += f[i].value + "\n"; } } if (s) alert("Passwords in forms on this page:\n\n" + s); else alert("There are no passwords in forms on this page.");})();
```

Once the passwords are typed/auto-filled by the browser run this bookmark.
It will show all the passwords in the page.

Its Not Mine but found it somewhere , dont remember where though .
been using since a long time.

Regards,
ray


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

hey lol tutorial i was about to find my sister password


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Dec 1, 2007)

That was a great trick worked on FF too
thanks mate


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

@ray .. thanks for the tip, somehow I missed your post


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

I will try this and tell whether it works


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

I never knew this.. thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


----------



## krates (Dec 1, 2007)

well this just simple html what you are saying  this tutorial i think is of no use cause nobody is going to open a saved page to enter his pass and login id
man


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## sam9s (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats an interesting find, but I will give you a much more simpler way, if Revealing password behind those ******* is concerned download a simple application again called "Revelation" from the link below. When u run th eapplication, you will see a window with an image of a cross inside a circle. All you have to do is to click on that image hold the left mouse button and drag the curson on to the "*****" password written on any site. The password would be revealed in the small slit under that sign.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif Check out the snap for detail.........

Download Reveletion...

*rs267cg.rapidshare.com/files/73753229/SetupRevelationV2.exe


step 1 .

*i12.tinypic.com/6jxowab.jpg

Step 2.

*i14.tinypic.com/6lbm634.jpg


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 2, 2007)

nice find buddy...


----------



## tanvi chaturvedi (Dec 3, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> well this just simple html what you are saying  this tutorial i think is of no use cause nobody is going to open a saved page to enter his pass and login id
> man


 
hy mak dat page home na..... simpl... den evry1 will be usin dat..


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## anurodhjindal (Dec 6, 2007)

@vaibhavtek...i am also doing in IE 6.0 but it doesn't happen anything.

I had opened Yahoo.com and there when i press Ctrl+F3 it doesn't do anything. After that i manually go into View->source and change the password field to text. But nothng happens...


----------



## RihanDoshi (Mar 29, 2008)

rayraven said:


> There's a simpler script to do reveal passwords:
> 
> Create a bookmark and give the following as the address:
> 
> ...


hey thanx for this nice tricky javascript
i liked it


----------



## vandit (Mar 30, 2008)

this trick will be useful if you are in a cybercafe and someone has ticked the rem. me on this comp. button.....or turned on the pass.manager..


----------



## siddes (Mar 31, 2008)

Revelation didnt work on my Mozilla FF.

As for the "trick" that the thread starter discovered, I can make out your new to HTML.

Keep exploring.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 31, 2008)

siddes said:


> Revelation didnt work on my Mozilla FF.
> 
> As for the "trick" that the thread starter discovered, I can make out your new to HTML.
> 
> Keep exploring.


lol......anybody told you that tricks need to be very very difficult to understand? 
Everybody loses interest in the trick once the logic(however small it is) is out. So I don't blame you.


----------



## siddes (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, i just checked ur posts and saw the mH CET site uv started.
Given that, ur posting the 'trick' seems weird.

Whats funnier is that u actually thought it to be a trick.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 31, 2008)

didn't think this way, thanks,


----------

